# Airtel Vodafone India prepaid roaming in Australia Dec 2016



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I would be moving to Melbourne in Jan 2017. I need to receive OTP SMS messages for my banking for some time.

Can any one confirm if Vodafone prepaid support automatic roaming or with some add on pack? I can confirm that Vodafone postpaid did not work in Nov 2016.


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Go with Airtel or Vodafone PREPAID connection. Call Customer care and make sure international roaming is enabled. It will work.

Rent of Rs.100 per month deducted in case any incoming call received or outgoing call made from abroad.


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Also, make or receive at least one call per month from abroad, recharge monthly once and have enough balance to keep the connection active.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

askarthik said:


> Go with Airtel or Vodafone PREPAID connection. Call Customer care and make sure international roaming is enabled. It will work.
> 
> Rent of Rs.100 per month deducted in case any incoming call received or outgoing call made from abroad.


When did you try it? and what country it was? 

I have given my Vodafone Karnataka number to be changed from postpaid to prepaid yesterday and the staff told me that I need to make a min 15 min call to keep it active.

So in case I do not make any calls and use it only to receive OTP SMS only then it will not cost me anything, right?


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

Airtel works in most of the countries. Used in Singapore, Indonesia, Malaysia.

You won't be charged for incoming SMS. Not sure about minimum 15 min's as its not documented any where. Minimal recharge and few calls per months will keep the connection active.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I can confirm that Airtel prepaid worked till Hong Kong for sure (20 Sep 2016). I even got an incoming call.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> I can confirm that Airtel prepaid worked till Hong Kong for sure (20 Sep 2016). I even got an incoming call.


I'm not sure about Vodafone but I have used Airtel Prepaid in Melbourne and make sure to maintain >0 balance coz you will not receive any sms if u have Zero balance.

Airtel will charge you 150 INR/minute for incoming calls.

Regards.

Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I can confirm that vodafone 4g sim works in Melbourne with some tricks. 

First you need to enable roaming in the sim using sim took kit app (Android). Then you need to search networks manually. Vodafone Australia shows as forbidden network . You need to force connect to it. It will take upto 1 min and then the sim will show the roaming symbol with registered message

https://qph.ec.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-474df6a6ce7121bcb9b2341015cc8e74-c

This worked on Asus Zenfone Max 2, Micromax E313 and Xiaomi Note 2.

Or just use Airtel as vodafone places these artificial hurdles though they are already a service provider here.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi trinkasharma,


I'm planning to travel in July so I'm going to convert my Airtel postpaid to prepaid. Do I need to activate the 99 pack immediately to continue to receive bank sms at AUS?

Is there any other network which provides Intl roaming(including free incoming) at less cost? please suggest.





trinkasharma said:


> I can confirm that vodafone 4g sim works in Melbourne with some tricks.
> 
> First you need to enable roaming in the sim using sim took kit app (Android). Then you need to search networks manually. Vodafone Australia shows as forbidden network . You need to force connect to it. It will take upto 1 min and then the sim will show the roaming symbol with registered message
> 
> ...


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Hi trinkasharma,
> 
> 
> I'm planning to travel in July so I'm going to convert my Airtel postpaid to prepaid. Do I need to activate the 99 pack immediately to continue to receive bank sms at AUS?
> ...


you will receive sms if you maintain >0 balance in your airtel prepaid sim.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually Airtel deducted 99 INR from our 60 INR balance. The balance became negative but messages were still coming. We have added money to Airtel after that. But it is a good idea to keep some balance.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Actually Airtel deducted 99 INR from our 60 INR balance. The balance became negative but messages were still coming. We have added money to Airtel after that. But it is a good idea to keep some balance.


So its mandatory to take 99INR package from airtel and keep the balance >0 right?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It WAS definitely not mandatory at THAT time.

YOU ARE FREE TO MAKE YOU OWN DECISIONS. YOU ARE FREE TO DENY AIRTEL THOSE 99 INR EVEN IF THEY ARE PROVIDING THAT SERVICE TO YOU.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

askarthik said:


> Airtel works in most of the countries. Used in Singapore, Indonesia, Malaysia.
> 
> You won't be charged for incoming SMS. Not sure about minimum 15 min's as its not documented any where. Minimal recharge and few calls per months will keep the connection active.


I have used AirTel in USA, and only kept it for OTPs. The rule is, you need to at least make one usage every 90 days. The usage should result in charges i.e. Outgoing/Incoming call, Outgoing SMS etc.
It's the same rule that we have in India. If we don't use our number for 90 days, the service provider would deactivate, and release the number in market after some time.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> I would be moving to Melbourne in Jan 2017. I need to receive OTP SMS messages for my banking for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one confirm if Vodafone prepaid support automatic roaming or with some add on pack? I can confirm that Vodafone postpaid did not work in Nov 2016.




I am using an OTP generator app for one bank, and email OTP for another. No need for international roaming SIM cards. Maybe just enquire at your bank for alternatives?

Also, ive used vodafone roaming in Aus 2 years back; had to activate some kind of plan, dont remember now. Ask customer care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

